# Greenville, South Carolina, USA - A few photos



## Skyliner (Jul 26, 2006)

More of the Liberty Bridge:


----------



## ayan (Oct 14, 2006)

I think this is a pretty atypical American town lol. Greenville looks to be one step above the norm. Great pics!


----------



## Skyliner (Jul 26, 2006)

Right you are, ayan! :thumbsup: 

Here are a few more from downtown Greenville at night:


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

Greenville looks nice...great photos


----------



## Texan#1 (Nov 20, 2002)

nice pictures... Greenville looks very pleasant!


----------



## Skyliner (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the kind replies! It is especially nice that Texan#1 said Greenville looks very pleasant, since the city's original name was Pleasantburg. 

Here are more photos of Greenville at night.

Enchanting Falls Park on the Reedy (Birthplace of the City):









Random Downtown Places:


















West End:


----------



## Skyliner (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

very nice, in this city lives my grand mom old friend.


----------



## Lars13 (Oct 29, 2006)

Excellent pics and what a nice town you got there!
Greenville, SC is known to me as I work in the port of Antwerp, Belgium (yes, home of Europe's first skyscraper!) as a freight forwarder loading containers for Charleston, SC. Now and then we have shipments for Greenville, SC so I've heard about it. Thanks to you I can put a "face" to the city, and I must say, it's a pleasant surprise!

Last September I visited Seattle and Vancouver and what strikes me again here is how clean everything is. That's somewhat different here on the "old continent" hno: . Almost all buildings over there also look new. I understand you Americans / Canadians like old buildings, well, I like the new ones, although I sometimes have the impression you can use a bit more creativity and originality in constructing your skyscrapers. But I'm sure this will change in the near future. Anyway, keep up the good work!

Best regards
Lars (Antwerp, Belgium)


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

nice pictures.


----------



## Skyliner (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you all for the very kind comments!  Greenville actually is a very international city, with many Europeans, Asians, Central and South Americans, among others. People are always surprised when they first learn about this place, and I enjoy hearing that as much as anything else.

This is a photo showing that the holidays are already here once again:


----------



## Skyliner (Jul 26, 2006)

This is a very nice place to eat on the corner of Main Street at Coffee Street, TRIO - A Brick Oven Cafe:









Here is part of Reedy Falls at night:









This is the Christopher Park Gallery, located in the West End Historic District:









This is just a nice shot of the peaceful Reedy River flowing through downtown:


----------



## Skyliner (Jul 26, 2006)

Here are a few shots from downtown Greenville's West End Historic District:



























Signs of the Holidays on North Main Street:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Wowwww...pretty nice city...


----------



## Skyliner (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks alejoaoa!

Somehow I have neglected posting in this thread for quite awhile, so here are a few additions:

Artist over Reedy Falls in beautiful downtown Greenville's Falls Park on the Reedy:



























Here is a photo for the Symphony Center on Main Street in downtown Greenville. It is home to the offices of the Greenville Symphony Orchestra:









And here is a photo of the sign outside on the sidewalk:









Main Street in late Autumn:









An artist in Falls Park on the Reedy:


----------



## Skyliner (Jul 26, 2006)

Here are a couple random photos from Main Street:



























Here are a few photos of the German-style Christmas market in the front side of the Piazza Bergamo on Main Street. I really like the fake snow they have blowing overhead. The weather has been very unseasonably warm though, so real snow is out of the question:


----------



## Skyliner (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay, finally an update.  These are from Falls Park on the Reedy, Easter morning. I was surprised how few people were out, though perhaps the cold weather and holiday had something to do with slowing everyone down a bit. At any rate, enjoy the few new additions.


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

great photos. Beautiful!


----------



## g-man430 (Jan 19, 2006)

Time to update this thread. Go here for other fantastic photos of Greenville: http://www.greenvilledailyphoto.com/


----------



## Wenn (Mar 23, 2007)

It seems to be a really great city. Thanks for the pictures:cheers:


----------

